# Help please....hair?!



## Chan86 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi,

I am in need of an afro/Caribbean hairdressers on the island as I am unable to find one yet? I have searched on the internet and no luck so far! or I am looking for a person who has knowledge/experience with doing afro/Caribbean hair please.

Thanks x


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

You might want to call this lady. She doesn't seem to be a hairdresser but she may know of someone that can help you. 
Cyprus African Hair Braids - Home


----------



## Chan86 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for the link, I couldn't open it up but I searched it and I think I found them on facebook.
Is she based in Nicosia?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The website says she is based in Paphos and the surrounding area.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cyprus African Hair Braids - Home

Try opening this link.


----------



## Chan86 (Dec 27, 2014)

Yeh Ive opened it. Thanks will send her a message xx


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

African Angel Salon
Beauty care salon for male and female hair extensions, hair braids, wigs, face treatments and nail designing. Also have a large selection of African artefacts. Located at 35 Dionisiou Solomou Street, Shop 8, Ayia Napa.
Tel: 99 666 940


----------



## Chan86 (Dec 27, 2014)

Where abouts in Ayia Napa is it? As I went yesterday and couldnt find it.
Thanks x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Google maps will help you.
Talagirl lives in the Paphos area so probably tried to help you by googling for you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

http://www.mapsofcyprus.co.uk/images/ayia-napa-streetmap.jpg

Simple really


----------

